# mice have the sniffles/cough/flu?



## Brownie2016 (Apr 25, 2016)

Sorry if I'm in the wrong place but this is my first post.

I woke up to a very sick mouse this morning. Very lethargic, 30 breaths per minute, not eating, drinking, really just lying on her side. My wife has the flu and I'm worried it was passed on. Will a vet treat the mouse with medicine? If so what medicine may they use? Has anyone seen this where the mouse survived? Thanks,


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

It's been a busy week here, so I'm only just now seeing this.

1) Your mouse did not catch the flu from your wife. I'm given to understand that guinea pigs can get influenza, but mice aren't on that list.

2) The mouse described here is not likely to survive (or to have survived). Once a mouse is cold, lethargic, and refusing to move/eat/drink, they're really very far gone. It can be done in some cases, but the majority of these don't make it no matter what you do.

3) Vets do often treat mice, but call ahead to be sure so that you get a vet who doesn't spend the whole time commenting about how they never see mice. It doesn't exactly inspire confidence in their abilities when it's all they have to say!

4) Sniffles/sneezing/coughing/wheezing are all symptoms of a respiratory infection. These can be viral or bacterial, but even the viral ones are often treated with antibiotics because secondary infections are so common. Depending on where you live, you may be able to get the antibiotics without a prescription, or you may have to get them from a vet. A high dose of Baytril (enrofloxacin) plus doxycycline is a great one-two punch for most any bacterial cause. The mouse would also need to be kept warm, well-hydrated, and with constant access to good food.

I really hope your baby has been doing well since then, and that your wife is feeling better!


----------

